# 1956 Schwinn Flying Star



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes

Just finished completely going through this bike this weekend. Every nut, bolt and nipple. Everything is original to this bike except the tires but they are NOS.


----------



## greenephantom

Wow, that's a beauty!  You don't see them that nice hardly ever.  I have a similar one, also in red, at the opposite end of the condition spectrum, with original paint now faded and degraded to a burnt red rusty color.  The open frame design on these early ones is so neat.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

